# seigler propane heaters



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

anyone know about them. I know the company went out of business. I have a heater that was given to me, they were made in the 50's this one looks in great shape, it heavy, very heavy, i think its considered a floor furnace. Just trying to figure out if I should hook it up or sell it. Its a 50,000 BTU


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Seigler made the best heating stoves on the market inthe 50s. Is it a free standing stove with a flue pipe on the back? They were popular back then, but the insurance companys started charging higher rates or disallowing them completely. They also made fuel oil heating stoves. The only thing that needed replaced was the thermo coupler. When the pilot light gets it coated with ash it will shut down the stove. I sanded mine off several times and it continued to work.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

Yes thats the stove, do you know why the insurance companies charged more? I have kids and want to be safe, if the insurance companies went up there has to be a reason, , Im trying to decide whether to hook it up or try to sell it, it looks in great shape. Trying to figure the pros and cons of it.


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

The family cottage has a siegler wall furnace from the early 1960s that still works great.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

really? Wow, thats awesome!!, I think this one will work good it doesnt have a scratch on it, it was given to a friend by an elderly couple and the friend gave it to me. Ill have it checked good.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

We raised 4 kids with a propane heating stove. Nothing ever happened that was any danger of causing a fire or gassing us. That thermo coupler is a fool proof shut down if the pilot goes out. Ours had an electric thermostat, and would not kick on automaticly when the power went off. However it could be lighted manualy by pushing up a button under the control valve. You had to shut it back off manualy when you did this. We had a Skelgas stove. Seigler was better. We replaced ours after several years with a gas furnace. Our gas bill tripled with the furnace.

Just be positive your flue that you hook it to is not plugged. Gas fumes can kill you if too much is in the house.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

good advice thanks. I have a furnace in my mobile, I wasnt sure which one would be more efficient the siegler or the furnace, the siegler was given to us and we were planning on just using it for a back up if the electricity went out in the winter. It has a blower on it but I was told we can use it without the blower. The furnace of course is useless without electricity. So you said your bill tripled with the electric furnace compared to the seklar stove? Thats something to think about. The furnace would distribute the air better being it has ducts to each room, however I need to keep costs down as well.


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Our furnace was propane also. You made a good point about the furnace ducts distributing the heat to the entire house. With the stove, we kept the bedrooms closed all day. They were cooler at night with the stove also. Heating rooms that no one is in can be expensive.


----------



## busybee870 (Mar 2, 2006)

well we dont sleep with the heat on usually, its safer and healthier not too. But during the day I dont want to be cold, I may hook them both up and if nothing else if the electricity is out, we can close the bedrooms and camp out in the living room if we have to. Im basically thinking about it as a back up, but may try both and see how it goes, not much else I can do, everyones house is different. Its 80 ft long. Im sure a house built more square would probably do good with it by leaving the room doors open. I dont know what this winter is going to be like , getting conflicting stories from weather men. But want to be ready!!


----------

